# P1's with consec serial numbers (6 of them)



## TOBYh&kNUT (Jul 5, 2007)

I was recently looking for a nice P1 to add to my collection as a shooter. I found a guy locally who has some nice ones for the typical price of 289 to 350 depending on the condition. I then saw SIX in a row looking unissued from the 70's all with consecutive serial numbers!!!! I have never seen this many in a row with consec #'s. He did not have a price on them and said "make me an offer" I have NO clue what to offer, I am more familar with the older models P38's as opposed to the P1's. Anyone have some info they can lend me on P1's and how much more if any the consec #'s are worth? Thanks from a new member


----------



## Phelptwan (Jun 17, 2007)

You should definitely post this on waltherforums as well just to make sure you get all the walther nuts.


----------



## TOBYh&kNUT (Jul 5, 2007)

ok thanks...


----------

